# Windows 8 keyboard issue



## parisarvi (Apr 3, 2014)

Hello. I have a problem With my keyboard.for example when I press the k key it types 2.but when I keep the k key and fn at the Same time it types correctly.and when I don't it turns to wrong.my laptop brand is Asus and my system is win8.and where is the numlock? Can't find it:banghead:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What model Asus do you have?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Hold down the *FN *key and press the *Num Lock* key


----------



## parisarvi (Apr 3, 2014)

spunk.funk said:


> Hold down the *FN *key and press the *Num Lock* key


 thank u! it really works!:smile:


----------

